# What is a good raw replacement for Hill's Diet z/d



## BobbyT (Jun 12, 2021)

My dog has severe food allergies. Basically she is allergic to all meat proteins. She has been prescribed Hill's Prescription Diet z/d food. Doing some internet research on this food it gets terrible reviews and it is really expensive. Now I don't mind paying extra for my dogs health I don't like doing that with a dog food that gets such bad reviews. Does anyone have a good alternative from the raw food market?

Here's a list of what she can't eat:
beef, beet pulp, brewers yeast, chicken, duck, eggs, fish (mix), flaxseed, kangaroo, lamb, liver beef, milk, pinto beans, pork, potato (white), rabbit, rice, soybean, turkey, venison, wheat

She loves berries and fruit ;
Blueberries, blackberries, raspberries, mango, cantaloupe


----------



## mckenlf (Sep 22, 2021)

We have used Hills ZD for 3 years, it has always agreed with both our Yorkies. Now we discover we cannot buy it anywhere, even with the vet doctors prescription. As I have read on a forum, it seems this is not a good dry dog food! Some of the ingredients listed seems horrid, knowing that we have fed this to our babies! 
What dog food has been substituted for Hills that you now use?


----------

